# Plus de son via icone musique iphone 4



## melwasul (22 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Je nai plus de son via licône musique de mon iphone 4 sur lapple TV !!
Quand je lance la musique, limage du cd saffiche sur lapple Tv, la jauge davance musique avance, jentends la première note et puis plus rien, sur liphone la jauge avance aussi.
Pourtant quand je passe par spotify par exemple, la musique arrive normalement sur lapple Tv.

Quelquun a-t-il une idée du problème ?


----------



## melwasul (23 Janvier 2014)

Personne??


----------

